# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Warrior 2030 - CNC mini with controller made in VietNam. HiepPhat Co., ltd

## CKD

Toàn bộ bài viết này CKD đã xem và thấy rất hay, hữu ích và thiết thực.
Bản thân CKD đã rất ngưỡng mộ tác gỉa vì khã năng chế tạo máy cũng như cách làm việc rất nghiêm túc.
Do CKD không post bài được trên thegioicnc nên mạn phép được trích dẫn nguyên văn từ nguồn thegioicnc mang về đây.

Tác giả bài viết: *ifr540* - *Trần Hoàng Giang* - Mobil: 0905 438 533 - *www.hiepphatcnc.com*
Link gốc của bài viết http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...at-co-ltd.html




> Chào tất cả anh em Diễn Đàn. 
> Đã lâu không post bài. Hôm nay nhân dịp có một số cái mới mẻ xin được chia sẻ, giới thiệu với anh em và mong nhận được những đóng góp ý kiến từ anh em diễn đàn.
> 
> CNC controller không phải là gì quá mới mẻ nhưng một sản phẩm mang thương hiệu Việt Nam chưa nhiều. Đây là mục tiêu đã lâu từ khi IRF bắt đầu học đại học. Trước đây vì không đủ trình độ và điều kiện nghiên cứu nên nhiều lần phải dừng lại ở mức độ làm cho xong việc mà chưa có một hướng phát triển lâu dài hơn. Rất nhiều câu hỏi chưa giải quyết được đành bỏ ngõ một thời gian dài.
> 
> Làm việc một thời gian dài với máy CNC cũ của các nước phát triển và khả năng tiếp cận công nghệ điện tử dễ dàng hơn như hiện nay cuối cùng mục tiêu mà IRF luôn mong mỏi cũng có những kết quả khá khả quan. Tuy còn nhiều hạn chế nhưng RCM4 (bộ điều khiển cnc router) được IRF đầu tư khá kỹ về học thuật nên hy vọng sẽ nhanh chóng giải quyết những vấn đề còn lại để cho ra một sản phẩm hoàn thiện.
> 
> IRF post lên đây một phần là để "khoe" thành quả của mình, một phần IRF sẽ phân tích quá trình viết nó và những gì còn chưa tốt nhằm hy vọng anh em diễn đàn đóng góp ý kiến đề IRF cải thiện chức năng và hoàn thiện hơn cho bộ điều khiển.
> 
> ...


*Chân thành cảm ơn* cnchiepphat (*tác giả) về bài viết.
*

----------


## CKD

Sản phẩm chế tạo bỡi www.hiepphatcnc.com




> *Warrior 2030 - Tự hào mang thương hiệu Việt*Để thành một bộ thì phải làm máy luôn chớ...
> IRF xin giới thiệu một sản phẩm mới của HiepPhat.
> 
> Máy phay, khắc kim loại và các vật liệu cứng khác.
> Thông số kỹ thuật:
> - hành trình gia công 200x300x150
> - Step motor
> - Spindle 1.5kW
> - Thanh trượt vit me đài loan HWin
> ...

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, Ga con, hung1706, Nam CNC, phuongmd, writewin

----------


## terminaterx300

đội này thuộc hạng số má trong giới CNC ở SG rùi.  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

em rất quan tâm tới con máy , nói chính xác hơn là rất quan tâm đến độ chuẩn song song và vuông góc của máy , nếu được em khỏi ráp máy nữa nhờ bên ấy lên luôn cho nó phẻ.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con này lên ATC nữa là ngon lành. Em đã đọc bên thegioicnc rồi, hụt hẫng phút 89  :Big Grin: . Cơ mà mấy bác này làm bài bản nên độ chuẩn thì chắc là...chuẩn rồi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
Chỉ phê bình 1 tí về che chắn bụi cho máy và sờ-pín  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

VN Có mấy đội có trình cỡ nhóm này hả mấy bác?

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ngoài Bắc thì em hổng bít, chứ trong Nam thì có 2 đội cũng cỡ cỡ này, chuyên làm máy CNC Công nghiệp. Em hổng PR cho bác nào hết nên giấu tên nhé.

Về bộ điều khiển CN thì 1 đội bên khoa Điện - Điện tử ĐH BKHCM thành danh khá lâu - vài năm sau khi em ra đời đến nay - nhưng...chả rành về cơ khí  :Smile: ). 
Về phần Cơ khí thì mấy cha bên khoa Cơ Khí cũng trùm, ông nào cũng giàu sụ, máy móc đầy đủ mà...chả biết gì về Điện @@. 

Chém gió tí hoy, các cụ đừng chém em tội em hehe

----------


## inhainha

Để thương mại hóa chắc đội này nên sắm 1 con robot hàn để hàn cho tốt, chứ nhìn mối hàn xấu quá. Ngoài ra chất lượng chế tạo mạch nên chú ý. Linh kiện sử dụng mà không tốt thì 2-3 năm sau mấy bác đi bảo trì đuối luôn.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka robot hàn chưa chắc hàn đẹp bằng mấy bác thợ hàn già già đâu àh nha, sắt hộp 1ly mấy mà hàn cứ như tôn mấy phân thần thánh ấy, hàn ngấu thôi rồi lun  :Big Grin:

----------


## vietnamcnc

@Namcnc: tính bằng phần ngàn nhé!
Còn thực tế thì bao nhiêu phần ngàn xin để chủ máy thông tin.

HP là nhóm có nguồn gốc từ HUTECH chứ không phải từ BK.
HP làm việc trong lĩnh vực CNC cũng trên 10 năm...
Đặc biệt là giỏi cả cơ lẫn điện...
Tự nghiên cứu và phát triển nhiều sản phẩm dùng cho CNC công nghiệp... góp phần khá lớn trong lĩnh vực phát triển máy CNC công nghiệp tại VN khi thời gian khủng hoảng KT, máy CNC Nhật được nhập về VN khá nhiều trong khi trong nước vẫn chưa có được bao nhiêu nhóm làm về lĩnh vực này.

Xem trên máy có 3 cái cục bé tí của mình dùng trang trí cho bản ptototype... chờ IRF dẫn đi nhậu thôi...

----------

Nam CNC, solero, Tuấn

----------


## emptyhb

> Kaka robot hàn chưa chắc hàn đẹp bằng mấy bác thợ hàn già già đâu àh nha, sắt hộp 1ly mấy mà hàn cứ như tôn mấy phân thần thánh ấy, hàn ngấu thôi rồi lun


Lên level mới thì các bác ấy đúc gang chứ hàn làm gì nữa.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ducduy9104

Cái chiêu dùng chốt để định vị ray thấy mấy con máy kim loại chả bao giờ dùng, em đi bãi chỉ thấy mấy con cắt dây là xài chiêu này  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuấn

> Để thương mại hóa chắc đội này nên sắm 1 con robot hàn để hàn cho tốt, chứ nhìn mối hàn xấu quá. Ngoài ra chất lượng chế tạo mạch nên chú ý. Linh kiện sử dụng mà không tốt thì 2-3 năm sau mấy bác đi bảo trì đuối luôn.


Không cần robot hàn đâu bác, chỉ cần bỏ lên cái bàn cao cỡ 70-80 cm cho vừa tầm là hàn đẹp hơn luôn và ngay rồi. Cái kìm hàn lỏng chỗ tiếp nối dây với kẹp làm nóng tay cầm cũng hơi tiếc. Đầu tư cái kìm mới hay xiết lại dây cũng cải thiện hơn nhiều. Vớ phải dân hàn CO2 thì mấy đường hàn này họ kéo cho đẹp như phay luôn rồi.

Bi chừ thì em đã hỉu cái máng hứng nước phải làm như thế lào òi, em về em bắt chước he he  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

> @Namcnc: tính bằng phần ngàn nhé!
> Còn thực tế thì bao nhiêu phần ngàn xin để chủ máy thông tin.
> 
> HP là nhóm có nguồn gốc từ HUTECH chứ không phải từ BK.
> HP làm việc trong lĩnh vực CNC cũng trên 10 năm...
> Đặc biệt là giỏi cả cơ lẫn điện...
> Tự nghiên cứu và phát triển nhiều sản phẩm dùng cho CNC công nghiệp... góp phần khá lớn trong lĩnh vực phát triển máy CNC công nghiệp tại VN khi thời gian khủng hoảng KT, máy CNC Nhật được nhập về VN khá nhiều trong khi trong nước vẫn chưa có được bao nhiêu nhóm làm về lĩnh vực này.
> 
> Xem trên máy có 3 cái cục bé tí của mình dùng trang trí cho bản ptototype... chờ IRF dẫn đi nhậu thôi...


tưởng gốc BK chứ nhỉ, cha Luân học chung với cha Nam_CNC cơ mà  :Cool:

----------


## Diyodira

Đọc bài xem hình mà thấy sướng cái bụng ghê
Thanks

----------


## Ga con

Gốc nào cũng được mà.

Mr. Luân (nick Mr.Know) học cơ khí TĐH BK trước anh vài khóa (cùng ngành). Sau đi dạy bên DL KTCN. Mr. Giang (nick IRF540) là học trò, sau đó ra làm chung, ông này rất giỏi về DK, đã có thời nhờ thầy của Mr. Luân kèm cặp (anh Dũng mập).

Mình làm chung với nhóm này lâu rồi, từ thời Mr. Luân còn có cổ phần trong công ty mấy anh em, sau đó do đi học bên Korea nên rút. Hồi đó (chừng năm 2005-2007) cả hội có làm cái máy cắt Gas-Oxy ở Q2 (1.500 x 13.000) Mr. Giang làm toàn bộ phần điện điều khiển nội suy độc lập, không dùng máy tính, làm rất nhanh (2 tuần xong toàn bộ từ đặt bo, lập trình, test...). Năm 2008 mình với ông bạn có sửa + cải tiến máy đó 1 chút.

Mình cũng phục nhóm này lắm, rất giỏi và làm chuyên nghiệp. Nhưng ta cũng đừng so sánh, vì đây là nhóm chuyên nghiệp chứ không phải DIY như mình  :Embarrassment: . Cơ sở này chuyên làm lại máy CNC để bán + gia công nên việc gia công lắp đặt đối với họ là chuyện nhỏ.

Anh VNCNC cũng nhầm đấy, mấy việc như này ở SG làm rất rất lâu rồi kìa (từ hồi 199x đã có hết, chạy trên nền DOS của máy tính), nhưng rất đắt, do máy hồi đó giá trị rất cao, cái mới là làm bộ điều khiển độc lập không dùng trên máy tính (cũng nhiều nhóm đã làm nhưng không chưa tốt lắm, 3 trục chạy ngon, chạy trên hệ điều hành nhúng). Do thị trường mình bé quá nên tiềm năng ít, không phát triển được.

Anh NamCNC cũng đừng giật mình khi nghe báo giá nhé  :Stick Out Tongue: , theo e đây mới là nhược điểm cơ (con đó e đoán họ báo không dưới xxx củ đâu, dựa trên con máy khắc hôm trước có xem, xxx củ).

Thanks.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Phúc nói chính xác!

Những năm 9X thì giá máy còn rất cao vì giá trị tiền hồi đó cũng to chứ không như bây giờ... bèo bèo ai cũng là triệu phú!
Lúc này DHBK đã bắt đầu làm controller Real time... nhưng làm xong giá cũng cao so với xác máy!
Còn phổ biến thời ấy thường là Zeus, EMC... chạy trên nền DOS hoặc Linux
(khoảng 200x mình còn nhớ đi sửa cái máy mini của bọn Đài Loan chạy bằng Zeus trên Dó của Win95/98...)

Khoảng sau khủng hoảng kinh tế 97, 98... thì máy thanh lý và nghĩa địa bắt đầu về nhiều... vài năm sau khỏa 2005 thì CNC công nghiệp độ lại từ xác bắt đầu phát triển rầm rộ dần lên...

Mình cò nhớ đầu những năm 2XXX chỗ mình tiện cơ dung sai rất khá nên thu nhập tốt... nhưng khoảng 2008 đổ về sau thì CNC bắt đầu "bình dân hóa" nên làm ăn bắt đầu chậm hơn trước....

Còn về giá thì có lẽ làm 1 máy thì sẽ trên XXX, nhưng nếu là trên 10 máy thì sẽ có sự khác biệt đáng kể... có thể là XX / máy

tks

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Đúng rồi anh.

Giờ máy cũ ngoài bãi nhiều và rất rẻ, nên sức ép cạnh tranh rất lớn. Máy nhanh mất giá quá, nên làm máy mới lợi nhuận không cao, mà làm lợi nhuận cao thì giá cao + kén khách.

Ví dụ như, con máy Yoshida chạy Fanuc 10M bên xưởng anh em, 400x600x500, hồi mua (năm 2007) giá gần 400T, giờ con cỡ đó hoàn chỉnh ngoài bãi (chạy có bảo hành) giá còn ~120-130T thôi. Hồi máy còn cao giá, bộ điều khiển nó cũng cao theo, giờ giá máy xuống, tất nhiên nó cũng không cao được.

Hồi trước làm lại máy cũ kiếm cũng khá lắm, nhưng những năm từ khoảng 2008 đến nay èo uột quá. Nên việc phát triển như của HP là rất nhiều nỗ lực, rất đáng khen.

Thanks.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

HUTECH thì em có dùng mấy bộ truyền DNC từ lâu.
Nhìn chung.. trong tầm hiểu biết của em thì VN ta (nhất là ở HCM) có nhiều nhóm, trung tâm nghiên cứu cái CNC này từ thời nào rồi.
Controller thì chắc cũng nhiều version, do không phải chuyên bên CNC mà chỉ là cưởi ngựa xem hoa nên không nắm rỏ lắm. Em đã thử trên một con máy chạy Controller của BK, chạy trên DOS, chạy khuôn mẫu, mặt 3D thấy cũng chiến lắm. Cơ bản lúc đó so với con 6M thì thấy ngon hơn, máy chạy mượt hơn. Với Controller đó em có câu hỏi "Do chạy kim loại, tốc độ chậm, phân giải tốt. Vậy chạy nhanh thì sẽ thế nào?".

Cá nhân làm về CNC thì em cũng biết vài người, từ thời xa sưa.. đã độ lại xác máy NC cũ hoặc từ máy phay cơ lên thành CNC cơ. Rất thô sơ nhưng phục vụ tốt cho công việc. Controller thấy hay dùng là (chạy trên DOS):
- CNCPro của http://www.yeagerautomation.com


- Turbo CNC http://www.dakeng.com/turbo.html


Thời đó công nghệ thông tin cũng chưa phát triển nhiều. Do đó chủ nhân của 2 cái soft này đều có lisence cả  :Smile: . Phần máy em không nói, chứ lisence của 2 món này hồi đó chắc cũng là cả gia tài  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Gốc nào cũng được mà.
> 
> Mr. Luân (nick Mr.Know) học cơ khí TĐH BK trước anh vài khóa (cùng ngành). Sau đi dạy bên DL KTCN. Mr. Giang (nick IRF540) là học trò, sau đó ra làm chung, ông này rất giỏi về DK, đã có thời nhờ thầy của Mr. Luân kèm cặp (anh Dũng mập).
> 
> Mình làm chung với nhóm này lâu rồi, từ thời Mr. Luân còn có cổ phần trong công ty mấy anh em, sau đó do đi học bên Korea nên rút. Hồi đó (chừng năm 2005-2007) cả hội có làm cái máy cắt Gas-Oxy ở Q2 (1.500 x 13.000) Mr. Giang làm toàn bộ phần điện điều khiển nội suy độc lập, không dùng máy tính, làm rất nhanh (2 tuần xong toàn bộ từ đặt bo, lập trình, test...). Năm 2008 mình với ông bạn có sửa + cải tiến máy đó 1 chút.
> 
> Mình cũng phục nhóm này lắm, rất giỏi và làm chuyên nghiệp. Nhưng ta cũng đừng so sánh, vì đây là nhóm chuyên nghiệp chứ không phải DIY như mình . Cơ sở này chuyên làm lại máy CNC để bán + gia công nên việc gia công lắp đặt đối với họ là chuyện nhỏ.
> 
> Anh VNCNC cũng nhầm đấy, mấy việc như này ở SG làm rất rất lâu rồi kìa (từ hồi 199x đã có hết, chạy trên nền DOS của máy tính), nhưng rất đắt, do máy hồi đó giá trị rất cao, cái mới là làm bộ điều khiển độc lập không dùng trên máy tính (cũng nhiều nhóm đã làm nhưng không chưa tốt lắm, 3 trục chạy ngon, chạy trên hệ điều hành nhúng). Do thị trường mình bé quá nên tiềm năng ít, không phát triển được.
> ...


đã triển khai được từ những nam 19xx mà loay hoay đổ thị trường thì em thấy ko hẳn , một phần do tư tưởng CNC là cái gì đó giá trị cao, kiểu như steve job sũy nghĩ với máy vi tính vậy, lão ý concept rằng máy tính CHỈ DÀNH CHO DÂN PRO THÔI, bình dân thì ko phải khách hàng mục tiêu , bill gate concept ngược lại, đưa ra  khái niệm personal computer, máy tính sẽ có mặt trong mỗi hộ gia đình, thậm chí là mỗi người 1 cái

kết quả là máy tính apple ko còn là biểu tượng cho công nghệ, nó mang tính trang trí nhiều hơn
nhờ concept của Bill mà anh em ta ngồi đây chém gió được

ví như vì 1 lí do gì đấy ko có bill, tư tưởng của steve phát triển, có lẽ anh em ta giờ đang ngồi quay vo lăng máy phay máy tiện.....

b.r

----------

duonghoang, haignition

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái thằng buôn phế liệu tư tưởng nó còn hay hơn...

Máy 486 anh mình mua hồi năm 1996 là 2 cây vàng!

Năm 99-2000 mình bắt đầu dùng laptop 2nd giá 200USD...

2000 mình xem catalog Misumi mua hàng cho công ty (jp) mà tối sầm mặt mũi... bỏ hẳn ý định làm CNC...

Sau đó thì chơi hàng Hiwin của Đế Dương....

2009 mình gia công mấy thứ lặt vặt cho Nhatson thì biết được cụ này có thể mua được linh kiện mới 100% CNC từ China về... thế là với mấy dòng máy bình dân sau vài lần chơi slide guide, vitme bi 2nd.... mình chuyển hẳn sang xài đồ mới cho nó chuẩn hóa, dễ gia công, dễ thay thế...

Nói chung  thì bình dân phổ cập CNC cũng nhờ một phần China đấy nhé!

 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------

cuong

----------


## terminaterx300

thực tế 1 cái khung máy thế này trình độ trong 4rum này có vài người dư khả năng thiết kế và gia công như thế, anh em đừng qua tự ty  :Wink: 

cái khung này ko chỉ cần chính xác mà còn cả tỷ mỉ, đam mê sự hoàn hảo, vd đơn giản nhất là chạy có chamfer cạnh, 1 sự thiếu xót nhỏ làm sp mất đi giá trị.  :Cool: 

họ là đội đi trước, kinh nghiệm đầy mình, cơ bản có điều kiện ăn rồi nghiên cứu so với đa phần anh em ở đây là đam mê, cơm áo gạo tiền  :Frown:

----------


## itanium7000

Thiết kế trục Z của máy này xấu quá.

----------


## ducduy9104

Em là em thấy không ai lợi bằng lão Thanh Hùng thời đấy, đi mua đồ giá cắt cổ mà còn cám ơn rối rít  :Wink:

----------


## irf540

Chào tất cả anh em diễn đàn.
Trước tiên IRF gửi lời cám ơn vì sự quan tâm và những đóng góp ý kiến của các anh em đến sản phẩm của Hiệp Phát, đồng thời cũng xin lỗi anh em vì sự phiền hà khi bài giới thiệu của máy xuất hiện ở nhiều diễn đàn. IRF giao lại phần quảng bá sản phẩm cho bên nhân viên sale nên điều này cũng dễ hiễu mong các anh em thông cảm.

Từ khi post bài đầu tiên trên trang TheGioiCNC đến này IRF cũng không biết bài viết được post ở nhiều nơi như vậy và đến bây nhận được ý kiến phản hồi lại của nhiều anh em thắc mắc một số vấn đề nên hôm nay IRF cũng có đôi lời gửi đến anh em .

Với năng lực còn hạn hẹp hiện nay của Hiệp Phát (HP), mục tiêu bây giờ của HP là làm sao để làm ra máy có thể cạnh tranh và và giảm bớt máy CNC Trung Quốc (TQ) cùng loại đến tay người sử dụng trong nước chính vì thế nên chất lượng đặt ra chưa thật sự cao nhưng ít nhất phải hơn máy CNC TQ cùng loại về nhiều mặt và giá cả chấp nhận được để máy có cơ hội được đến tay người Việt mình sử dụng. HP cũng đang cố gắng hết sức để thực hiện điều đó.

Tuy nhiên, Người Việt Nam mình (Chưa xuất ngoại nên chưa biết người nước khác như thế nào), đại đa số khi mua hàng đều thích ngon, bổ, rẻ mà không nghĩ đến những vấn đề về sau cũng như những khó khăn của nhà sản xuất nên thường tạo ra một cái nhìn chưa đúng khi đánh giá sản phẩm. Đây chắc không phải chỉ IRF đánh giá mà chắc ai làm sản xuất thì đều thấy vậy. Yếu tố đó làm những người làm sản phẩm như IRF cũng thấy rất ức chế và nản lòng. Bởi vậy khi giao dịch, khách hàng chưa hỏi thông tin máy cặn kẻ mà cứ đề cập đến giá bao nhiêu thành ra nhà sản xuất rất khó để lấy khách hàng. Mới nói đến giá là bỏ chạy rồi, đâu có biết máy này như thế nào với máy khác?. Nếu khách hàng biết kỹ thuật còn đỡ, khách mà mù tịt chưa biết gì thì đúng là trần ai mới bán được máy. 

Vừa rồi nhiều anh em có hỏi thông số kỹ thuật chi tiết của máy Warrior, IRF cũng xin post đầy đủ thông số qua kiểm tra tại đây luôn.




> - Tên máy : Warrior
> - Model: 2030
> - Xuất xứ: Hiệp Phát Co., ltd
> - Năm sản xuất: 2015
> - Hệ điều hành: HP-RCM4
> - Hành Trình: X: 300 - Y: 200 - Z: 150 (mm)
> - Nguồn điện đầu vào: AC 1 Phase 220V
> - Thông số trục chính: AC 3Phase - 220V - 1.5Kw - 400Hz - 24000rpm
> - Motor trục:
> ...


Nói về giá. Thật ra IRF hiểu, đối với anh em DIY, với cái giá này anh em sẽ khó mà mua tuy nhiên làm chơi thì khác, còn làm máy để là công cụ kiếm tiền thì khác hẳn. Mặt khác chúng ta cần có cái nhìn khách quan về tổng thể thì mới đánh giá được là giá máy như vầy có thật sự cao?. Bạn có thể mua thanh trượt vít me cũ mà còn mới ở bãi, mua đồ cũ của nhật vẫn sài tốt đấy thôi, giá máy làm ra chỉ bằng 2/3 nhưng để sản xuất thì không được, bạn không thể kiểm soát được về sản phẩm mình làm ra, và không có đảm bảo tính dài lâu của công việc mình được.
IRF nhiều lần rất thắc mắc với khách hàng: "Tui không hiểu tại sao chỉ vì rẻ hơn chút ít tiền mà ông lại chọn máy TQ, trong khi máy VN làm đáp ứng rất nhiều ưu thế". Cái quan niệm ngon, bổ, rẻ nhiều khi cũng chẳng còn đúng nếu mình không phân tích thật cặn kẻ, thành ra giờ khách mua máy đa số cần rẻ là được. Tui mua đồ Trung Quốc, Đài loan về làm máy mà giờ ông kêu tui làm máy cạnh tranh giá với TQ, ĐL là cạnh tranh cái kiểu gì... Nghĩ mà thấy nản với cái quan niệm thiếu tính tự hào dân tộc. Người Việt thì ủng hộ hàng Việt chứ.

IRF thử phân tích sơ như thế này. Khách hàng trước đây mua máy TQ, cấu hình tương tự, máy dạng cầu H với giá ship về VN tận nhà giao động từ 80-100tr, cứ cho là 90tr đi.Máy cũng gia công kim loại mềm...



Trên đây là một vài tiêu chí so sánh thôi, Mấy anh em thấy sao?. Nếu anh em nào dựng máy mà bán cho khách giống mình thì hiểu rõ giá như vậy không hề mắc chút nào.

Bạn gì đó trên diễn đàn mình nói HP là "Họ có tiền ăn rồi mới nghiên cứu này nọ, anh em mình DIY còn phải lo cơm áo gạo tiền", bạn nói đúng lắm. HP xuất phát từ rất nhiều khó khắn, cũng phải cơm áo gạo tiền thời điểm đó nhưng vẫn nuôi hy vọng chế tạo máy CNC made VietNam. Những sản phẩm về CNC của HP bây giờ cũng chỉ mong mỏi được đến tay người sử dụng trong nước trước chứ chưa có hiệu quả kinh tế gì mấy vì vậy HP cũng có gắng đưa ra cái giá sao cho hợp lý với chất lượng mà mình làm ra chứ không phải tổng chi phí công cán vào đây, nếu như vậy thì nhiều lắm. Vì khi bạn làm một mình nó khác và là một tập thể, một đội ngũ thì nó khác rất nhiều. Warrior ra đời đó là tâm huyết, đam mê của HP chứ chưa phải là cái để HP kiếm tiền...

15 ngày, mắt chừng đó thời gian để 1 Warrior ra đời với đội ngũ khoảng 5,6 người. Nói thật với chừng đó thời gian, chừng đó con người, và theo con đường cũ, dựng máy cũ thì kiếm lời cả trăm triệu chứ không phải làm 1 cái máy mà bán cả vốn lẫn lời chỉ hơn trăm triệu. Nhưng đó không phải là tâm huyết của IRF nói riêng và HP nói chung. Đồng nghiệp của mình thường chọc mình và nói "mày làm làm chi mà cao siêu, thiết kế máy, thiết kế board, lập trình, ông Hùng (Anh Thanh Hùng Ao đôi) ổng rã máy bán đồ cũ thôi mua nhà tiền tỷ, đí xe Audi A4". Ôi thì làm ăn mà, đâu phải ai cũng dễ như vậy, đâu phải ai cũng muốn mà làm được. Tiền thì ai mà không cần, càng nhiều càng tốt... nhưng ngoài chuyện kiếm tiền còn có những đam mê. IRF nói riêng và HP nói chung luôn mong được mang những kiến thức và kinh nghiệm của mình để làm ra máy phục vụ cho Người Việt và hy vọng khách hàng có cái nhìn mới hơn về hàng trong nước. Ở Hàn Quốc, Xe hơi tràn ngập xe hàn, muốn xịn kiểu gì cũng có, có Lexus 460 thì hàn cũng có xe tương tự như vậy, giá thậm chí mắc hơn nhưng người dân họ chọn xe hàn. Cầm một cái IPhone thì thằng Hàn nó kêu tại sao mày không sài SamSung? có gì không tốt bằng?... Thiết nghĩ người Việt mình ai mà cũng có tinh thần dân tộc vậy thì không chỉ có nền công nghiệp mà đất nước sẽ nhanh phát triển hơn. ...

Quay lại vấn đề kỹ thuật một chút. Có bạn hỏi mình như thế này



> Nguyên văn _Chau2707
> Nhìn con máy của bác Hiệp Phát em có 3 câu hỏi :
> 1/ Bác thử dùng đồng hồ xo (đơn vị micromet) chạm lên mặt bàn rồi chạy theo X (từ bên này bàn qua đến bên kia bàn thử nó lệch độ cao bao nhiêu ? Tiếp tục như vậy đo theo phương Y ?
> 2/ Dùng dụng cụ kiểm tra độ vuông góc đặt lên bàn (vệ sinh bàn máy thật kỹ trước khi đặt), gắn đồ hồ xo (micromet) đo từ trên xuống và từ dưới lên (phương Z) xem nó lệch bao nhiêu ?
> 3/ Gá một vật lên bàn (cố định), cho đồng hồ xo chạm đến 0 (set X0, Y0 tại vị trí chạm), lùi X, Y ra một đoạn khoảng 100 rồi tiến vào lại xem đồng hồ lệch bao nhiêu ?
> Mục đích em hỏi vậy là xem độ chính xác con máy của bác so với máy Nhật nó như thế nào thôi ạ ! Chắc chắn là ko thể bằng bọn Nhật nhưng ít nhất một con máy muốn bán ra thị trường thì 4 con số trong 3 câu hỏi của em phải vừa lòng khách hàng (lệch X, Y, Z và độ rơ trục).
> P/S : máy cắt gọt kim loại nên chuyển sang băng trượt chứ đừng dùng ray, ray trượt chỉ được nước đầu à bác ơi.


Thưa bạn. HP hiểu, lắp một cái máy CNC không phải là chơi xếp hình. Nó ít nhất cũng phải đạt đến một độ chính xác nhất định của bài toán đặt ra ban đầu, và việc kiểm tra như bạn nói là hiển nhiên phải có, bạn chỉ mình cặn kẽ quá, và bạn cần những thông tin như vậy là đúng, chân thành cám ơn. Nhưng thật tình mà nói, trước giờ mua máy TQ cùng loại như vậy về sài có điều kiện đâu mà kiểm tra?. Máy bán về Việt Nam ầm ầm. Còn việc dùng thanh trượt bi hay băng trượt mình không bàn cãi nhưng mà bạn khuyên mình chuyển qua sài băng cơ thì chắc với cái giá máy hiện tại như mình đưa ra mình làm không nỗi.... nói cho zui chứ cái này người ta nói là "được voi, đòi hai bà trưng nè" hehe. Máy đài loan kia mà họ vẫn làm thanh trượt đó thôi, ăn thua bạn chọn thanh trượt gì với tải trọng như thế nào và quan trọng hơn hết là có hợp lý với nhu cầu sử dụng không. Máy mình CNC mini chạy vật liệu kim loại mềm thì theo tính toán hiện tại cũng đảm bảo. 
Còn có anh em hỏi mình sao không làm thay dao luôn. Ừ thì thay dao cũng không có gì khó, HP chuyên dựng máy cũ mà, PLC Fanuc mọi đời HP đều chỉnh sửa, viết mới được thì mấy vấn đề này ăn thua gì nhung mà làm xong là ai mua?. Đầu trục chính cao tốc có ATC thì cũng hơn 2000USD cộng với các chi phí để lắp đặt nó lên máy thay dao được cung phải ít nhất là 1000USD->1500USD nữa. Vậy làm xong máy chắc cũng gần 200tr. Có người đặt hàng đi HP làm liền... 

Nói đến đây bài viết cũng khá dài rồi. Quay đi quẩn lại cũng có nhiêu đó muốn chia sẻ với anh em. Cám ơn anh em đã dành thời gian đọc bài viết.

Chúc sức khỏe và thành công.

----------

anhcos, anlongan, CBNN, CKD, cuong_lx, duonghoang, GORLAK, h-d, haignition, huanpt, huyquynhbk, MINHAT, Mr.L, Nam CNC, occutit, solero

----------


## nhatson

1. sp Hiệp phát qua hình ảnh em thấy rất tôt
2. nhưng về mặt marketing.... em thấy chán quá, chán nhất là cái chê đồ trung quốc mới có thể tôn đồ của mình, máy HP cũng dùng cái spindle china đó thôi, chạy em thấy cũng đẹp mà....
sản phẩm china cũng tốt, mình cũng tốt, dịch vụ mình tốt hơn chẳng hạn.....

BẢO HÀNH 1 NĂM . từ này nên thay bằng cụm từ bảo hành LINH HOẠT

việc dơn giản nhất, bác nào quan tâm thắc mắc, nếu được bỏ thời gian ghé qua hiệp phát, coi choi cũng được, đem sẳn phẩm lên chạy chơi...  cuộc sống là sự trải nghiệm
còn nếu hiệp phát nói rằng mình quá bận, chỉ tiếp người thiện chí, vậy thì cug chưa ca ngợi mình về service được

chúc cả nhà vui khỏe và thành công hơn trong cuộc sống

----------

Gamo, itanium7000

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em xin góp tí mưa gió cho vui nhé, cứ xem em là người tiêu dùng  :Big Grin: 
- Theo cách nhìn của dân không chuyên như em thì em thấy rất mơ hồ về khả năng làm việc của máy, chứ chưa nói đến việc so sánh máy A với máy B. Tất cả thông số máy kể trên nhìn qua thì đơn giản nhưng em đưa cho người khác ngành nghề đọc thì họ hoàn toàn không hiểu ý nghĩa của thông số ấy. (Đừng nghĩ chỉ có dân làm về gia công mới mua máy gia công. Thực tế những khách hàng lớn tại VN đa số là người Đài Loan, TQ và họ không biết gì về cơ khí nhưng họ quản lí việc sản xuất rất giỏi). Chính vì vậy tiêu chí đầu tiên là dễ hiểu, dễ sử dụng => khả năng kinh tế mang lại.
- Về giá cả. Vì sao em xếp hàng thứ 2 chứ không phải ưu tiên hàng đầu? Có 2 lý do: thứ 1 em là người VN nên giá cả phải tính toán cân đối chứ đồng tiền đi liền khúc ruột mà, thứ 2 thì xem như là ủng hộ hàng VN chất lượng cao  :Big Grin: . Em hoàn toàn tin tưởng khả năng cạnh tranh của HP vì hàng nội địa sẽ tiện lợi về mọi mặt và đỡ tốn chi phí bảo trì và sửa chữa cũng như thay thế vv...(các bác đã mua máy TQ sẽ rõ cái giá phải trả để sửa chữa). Một khách hàng thông minh sẽ giải ra bài toán chi phí, giá cả HP đưa ra cũng không đắt hơn máy TQ là bao nên bác HP không cần lo về giá cả. Vấn đề chính là công việc bảo trì sửa chữa phải thật sự tốt và rất tốt => Có rắc rối chỉ cần 1 cái búng tay  :Big Grin:  hay 1 cú phone là có mặt hehe. Những khách hàng khó tính (tại sao hư hoài, sao sửa hoài, sao thay thế hoài ???) sẽ là thước đo phản ánh quá trình "Chăm sóc khách hàng" của nhà cung cấp sản phẩm. 
- Về chất lượng máy. Không nên mang chú TQ ra mà so sánh. Anh TQ ấy còn không đảm bảo thì mình cần gì phải đảm bảo, chạy được là được => Sai lầm mang đến hậu quả nghiêm trọng. Nếu muốn tiến xa hơn nữa thì cần phải có quy trình và trong đó cái đáng giá nhất là tờ giấy chứng nhận của trung tâm kiểm định. Chỉ cần có tờ giấy bé bé xinh xinh ấy cũng đủ làm cho người tiêu dùng mát dạ vì "máy em đạt chuẩn hẳn hoi chứ không phải dạng vừa đâu  :Big Grin: "
....
Còn vài vấn đề nhưng thiết nghĩ người tiêu dùng như em chỉ cần đến vậy là đủ. "Mua máy về vừa dễ dùng, vừa an tâm không lo hỏng hóc mà sản phẩm làm từ con máy có chuẩn G7 thì sản phẩm chắc cũng đạt chuẩn G mấy mấy. Thế là lại có lúa vào cũng đáng  :Big Grin: ". 

Thanks các bác đã xem em múa cột nãy h  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ em xin góp tí mưa gió cho vui nhé, cứ xem em là người tiêu dùng 
> - Theo cách nhìn của dân không chuyên như em thì em thấy rất mơ hồ về khả năng làm việc của máy, chứ chưa nói đến việc so sánh máy A với máy B. Tất cả thông số máy kể trên nhìn qua thì đơn giản nhưng em đưa cho người khác ngành nghề đọc thì họ hoàn toàn không hiểu ý nghĩa của thông số ấy. (Đừng nghĩ chỉ có dân làm về gia công mới mua máy gia công. Thực tế những khách hàng lớn tại VN đa số là người Đài Loan, TQ và họ không biết gì về cơ khí nhưng họ quản lí việc sản xuất rất giỏi). Chính vì vậy tiêu chí đầu tiên là dễ hiểu, dễ sử dụng => khả năng kinh tế mang lại.
> - Về giá cả. Vì sao em xếp hàng thứ 2 chứ không phải ưu tiên hàng đầu? Có 2 lý do: thứ 1 em là người VN nên giá cả phải tính toán cân đối chứ đồng tiền đi liền khúc ruột mà, thứ 2 thì xem như là ủng hộ hàng VN chất lượng cao . Em hoàn toàn tin tưởng khả năng cạnh tranh của HP vì hàng nội địa sẽ tiện lợi về mọi mặt và đỡ tốn chi phí bảo trì và sửa chữa cũng như thay thế vv...(các bác đã mua máy TQ sẽ rõ cái giá phải trả để sửa chữa). Một khách hàng thông minh sẽ giải ra bài toán chi phí, giá cả HP đưa ra cũng không đắt hơn máy TQ là bao nên bác HP không cần lo về giá cả. Vấn đề chính là công việc bảo trì sửa chữa phải thật sự tốt và rất tốt => Có rắc rối chỉ cần 1 cái búng tay  hay 1 cú phone là có mặt hehe. Những khách hàng khó tính (tại sao hư hoài, sao sửa hoài, sao thay thế hoài ???) sẽ là thước đo phản ánh quá trình "Chăm sóc khách hàng" của nhà cung cấp sản phẩm. 
> - Về chất lượng máy. Không nên mang chú TQ ra mà so sánh. Anh TQ ấy còn không đảm bảo thì mình cần gì phải đảm bảo, chạy được là được => Sai lầm mang đến hậu quả nghiêm trọng. Nếu muốn tiến xa hơn nữa thì cần phải có quy trình và trong đó cái đáng giá nhất là tờ giấy chứng nhận của trung tâm kiểm định. Chỉ cần có tờ giấy bé bé xinh xinh ấy cũng đủ làm cho người tiêu dùng mát dạ vì "máy em đạt chuẩn hẳn hoi chứ không phải dạng vừa đâu "
> ....
> Còn vài vấn đề nhưng thiết nghĩ người tiêu dùng như em chỉ cần đến vậy là đủ. "Mua máy về vừa dễ dùng, vừa an tâm không lo hỏng hóc mà sản phẩm làm từ con máy có chuẩn G7 thì sản phẩm chắc cũng đạt chuẩn G mấy mấy. Thế là lại có lúa vào cũng đáng ". 
> 
> Thanks các bác đã xem em múa cột nãy h


 em thấy sec vit tốt là cái khó nhất, vì sao vì nó là cái KO TỒN TRỮ ĐƯỢC, bán 10 cái máy ko sao, bán 200 300 cái, ngày dẹp trời khảong 20 30 con nó lăn dùng ra cần servit, tự nhiên sẽ rối tung ....... còn duy trì liên tục năng lực đáp ứng service thì.....rất tốn kém

china thắng chổ này, kéo giá về biên, linh hoạt trong lựa chọn phụ tùng, bỏ luôn service 
người dùng máy... tự liệu cách mà xử lí

chiêu china mềnh ko chơi được, pán thứ hai, là xây dựng cộng đồng fan, cộng đồng này sẽ hỗ trợ nhau trong sử dụng và bảo trì, khi đó nhà sản xuất sẽ nhẹ đầu hơn

----------

cuong, Gamo, hungdn

----------


## hung1706

Em đồng quan điểm với bác Nhatson về vấn đề service. Đó là cái mà tụi Tây nó hay hơn mình rất nhiều, em rất phục tụi nó về khoản này. Tuy có cái khó nhưng cũng như có cái giá trị xứng đáng mà nhà sản xuất sẽ được hưởng lại từ nó. Uy tín nhà sản xuất sẽ tăng lên theo số lượng máy đã cung cấp. Người hưởng lợi trước tiên là nhà sản xuất và sau đó mới là người tiêu dùng.

Nếu việc bảo trì bảo dưỡng nhẹ, có thể tự xử lý hoặc hướng dẫn xử lý từ xa (qua mail hay phone vv). 
Nếu hư hỏng nặng cần phải có đội ngũ sửa chữa thì phải quản lý nhân lực tùy thuộc vào mức độ hư hỏng. Và cân đối thời gian bảo trì sửa chữa cũng phải có sự tính toán. 
Việc lựa cho phụ tùng thì em cũng nói luôn là vì sao ta hay chọn phụ tùng TQ. Số lượng nhiều, chất lượng chấp nhận được, dễ dàng mua => thời gian sửa chữa nhanh chóng...vv. Vì sao HP không chọn sản xuất máy chạy băng trượt thay cho thanh ray, Spindle ATC thay cho Spindle TQ => Giá cả mang tính chất quyết định, nhưng việc bảo trì sửa chữa và chi phí đi kèm mới là vấn đề cần phải xem xét. 
Thanks các bác đã xem  :Big Grin: !

----------


## GORLAK

Thấy các bác chém nhau ghê quá, e gà mờ đọc bài thấy chưa hiểu, tìm GG nhưng cũng chả hiểu nốt, vậy e hỏi các bác: thanh trượt với băng trượt khác nhau thế nào? GG cũng chỉ lòi ra có 1 loại cơ cấu.

----------


## cuong

à hôm nọ có câu :" khoái nhất anh China cứ bán đại một cái máy tự có nhân viên ở đâu đâu sửa giúp" em chỉ nói ý đại khái thôi vì không có thời gian xới lại , nhỉ bác Linh nhỉ

----------


## marl

> Thấy các bác chém nhau ghê quá, e gà mờ đọc bài thấy chưa hiểu, tìm GG nhưng cũng chả hiểu nốt, vậy e hỏi các bác: thanh trượt với băng trượt khác nhau thế nào? GG cũng chỉ lòi ra có 1 loại cơ cấu.


Khác nhau ở khả năng chịu tải, rung. Băng trượt có khả năng chịu tải lớn hơn rất nhiều. Hiện nay hình như là Việt Nam mình vẫn chưa chế tạo được băng trượt hay sao ý.

----------


## marl

Máy phay mà không có tay quay với là speed overide thì vận hành phê lắm. Nên bỏ cái chắn vít me trục Y, tự nhiên có cái thò ra đằng trước như vậy xấu cả đội hình.

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy các bác chém nhau ghê quá, e gà mờ đọc bài thấy chưa hiểu, tìm GG nhưng cũng chả hiểu nốt, vậy e hỏi các bác: thanh trượt với băng trượt khác nhau thế nào? GG cũng chỉ lòi ra có 1 loại cơ cấu.


băng trượt , băng trượt mang cá





thanh trượt, băng trượt bi







em nghĩ gọi là băng trượt/ thanh trượt bi VS băng trượt mang cá thì sẽ dễ phân biệt hon

----------


## nhatson

> Khác nhau ở khả năng chịu tải, rung. Băng trượt có khả năng chịu tải lớn hơn rất nhiều. Hiện nay hình như là Việt Nam mình vẫn chưa chế tạo được băng trượt hay sao ý.


em nhớ ko lầm ngoài bắc có ít nhất 1 chỗ làm máy công cụ> gia công băng trượt mang cá là máy tiện hải phòng

băng tốt thì miễn bàn, còn xài qua ngày , trong sì gòn người ta vẫn đúc gang, bào băng trượt rồi làm máy tiện
nhà em gần chỗ này, 10 năm nay đi qua đi lại nó vẫn xuất hàng đều

----------

cuong, hungdn, solero

----------


## itanium7000

Các loại trượt phổ biến của máy công cụ mà em thấy:

1. Thanh trượt bi tròn/con lăn - linear rail guideway
2. Rãnh mang cá - dovetail guideway
3. Trượt lăng trụ - Prismatic guideway (hay dùng cho máy tiện cơ)
4. Băng trượt - boxways









Trong đó tốc độ nhanh nhất là ray trượt bi và cũng chịu tải yếu nhất, hay sử dụng cho yêu cầu tốc độ và chính xác. Rãnh mang cá là khá phổ biến. Băng trượt vuông boxway là cứng vững, ít ồn và chịu tải cao nhất, bền nhất và cũng đắt và khó chế tạo nhất trong những thứ trên.

Ngoài ra có trượt đệm khí thì phải.

----------


## terminaterx300

vậy còn thể loại là băng hộp vuông nhưng ko trượt trên Tơ kít mà trượt bên ụ bi con lăn thì xếp vào đâu nhỉ  :Confused: 

thay vì các khu trượt trên Tơ kít thì thay bằng 1 hộp trượt bi đũa chắc gọi là hybird

----------


## Tuấn

Bản thân cụ Irf540 cũng mâu thuẫn bỏ xừ  :Smile:  muốn làm máy tốt mà lại đi chọn phân khúc thị trường dành cho khách hàng căn ke về giá thì làm thế nào được.

----------


## nhatson

> vậy còn thể loại là băng hộp vuông nhưng ko trượt trên Tơ kít mà trượt bên ụ bi con lăn thì xếp vào đâu nhỉ 
> 
> thay vì các khu trượt trên Tơ kít thì thay bằng 1 hộp trượt bi đũa chắc gọi là hybird


ý cụ là loại này

hoặc lạoi này

----------


## itanium7000

> ý cụ là loại này
> 
> hoặc lạoi này


Loại này em cũng có, là cross roller bearing rail, độ chính xác thường rất cao, rất cứng vững, hay sử dụng trong máy mài và máy bắn điện thì phải. Tuy nhiên dùng nó để ráp máy phay là khá khó khăn do nó chỉ cố định 3 phương, phương còn lại phải ép vào. Việc chế cơ cấu gib để điều chỉnh độ áp 2 thanh với nhau phức tạp.

----------


## terminaterx300

> ý cụ là loại này
> 
> hoặc lạoi này


ko phải loại này, cơ bản thiết kế như thế này, băng hộp vuông, con trượt roller như của băng bi, nhưng chỉ là 1 chiều, nên cần nhiều góc tiếp xúc.
con trượt nó như thề này nè

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

dù sao thì mấy cái máy mini dùng cho hobby và sản xuất hàng tbinh khá em thấy cứ băng bi thường, hoặc băng trượt mang cá là okies rồi

----------


## terminaterx300

> dù sao thì mấy cái máy mini dùng cho hobby và sản xuất hàng tbinh khá em thấy cứ băng bi thường, hoặc băng trượt mang cá là okies rồi


thực ra công nghệ giờ phát triển, cả băng bi lẫn băng hộp

băng bi thì lên roller cho tải cao hơn ball.

băng hộp vẫn có dòng chạy dc cao tốc với cứng vững cao, vd như dòng makino v33i hay v77, v99 chuân chạy khuôn

----------


## nhatson

> thực ra công nghệ giờ phát triển, cả băng bi lẫn băng hộp
> 
> băng bi thì lên roller cho tải cao hơn ball.
> 
> băng hộp vẫn có dòng chạy dc cao tốc với cứng vững cao, vd như dòng makino v33i hay v77, v99 chuân chạy khuôn


mấy con này nó ngoài tầm small scale rồi ah

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em ko hiểu biết nhiều về cnc như các cụ em cũng xin phát biểu vài lời:
Hp sx được máy với cnc controler design and made in VN là điều đáng được hoan nghênh,em là cứ ưu tiên hàng VN( so với hàng TQ),em làm máy chấn em nghĩ đến bác Toại(3T robotic) mặc dù em hoàn toàn có thể mua plc hmi của TQ(mấy loại shilin,inovance...giá rất mềm), em chưa bao giờ dùng sờ tép nếu có dịp dùng đến em sẽ nhớ cụ Nhatson( mai mốt em thiếu tiền ko biết cụ này có cho em thiếu xong công trình em gửi ko nhỉ) nói tóm lại iu tiên hàng Việt cùng giá cả và chất lượng,

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## kieuduong

em thấy các bác chém nhau kinh quá nên em ngứa mồm nói vài câu. Hàng của Hp là hàng VN nếu tốt em ủng hộ.Bác là người bán hàng không nên đêm hàng chất lượng kém về so với mình mà bác phải khẳng định được thương hiệu.(tại sao  bmv vẫn có người mua kia morning vẫn có người mua) Còn đứng trên phương diện người dùng hàng để đánh giá sp của HP em nói thẳng nhé: hàng HP ko bao h bằng 1 con máy bãi từ nhật về nếu 110tr 1 con máy cấu hình như của HP về chỉ để gia công đồ chơi thôi, em bỏ thêm 50 tr nữa mua 1 con máy nhật bãi gia công hàng ngon lành (được cả sắt - lại còn nhanh hơn). Nói chung là HP nên nghĩ đến việc gia công hàng loạt để giảm giá thành còn ở đây là diễn đàn trao đổi kn về chế cháo thôi thỏa mãm đam mê nghiên cứu kỹ thuật. Nói tóm lại nếu mua máy HP về để gia công kiếm xèng thì không bao h , còn mua về để chế cháo đồ mình thích mà bỏ qua các tiện ích khác thì nên. Mong các bác đừng gạch đá em nhé vì em hay thẳng tính nên nói như vậy

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác có thể trỏ cho em 1 con máy Nhật để khắc dấu đồng giá như thế, kích thước nhỏ gọn như thể không.

Mục tiêu của HP là chơi kim loại mềm, không í ới gì tới sắt đâu bác ợ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác có thể trỏ cho em 1 con máy Nhật để khắc dấu đồng giá như thế, kích thước nhỏ gọn như thể không.
> 
> Mục tiêu của HP là chơi kim loại mềm, không í ới gì tới sắt đâu bác ợ.


vẫn có đó đồng chí, hí hí  :Cool: 

p/s cần thì liên hệ nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

đâu chú Nam mập cho em biết cái máy nào , cấu hình chẳng cần to chỉ bằng con này thôi , trên 24k rpm cho spindle nguyên bản (không chơi thay thế spindle china)  , jog speed 5m-7m/min, gia tốc 1500mm/s2,  , sai số đảo chiều 0.01mm. Nếu có em đi với chú liền.

----------


## Nam CNC

Giá cả cao hay thấp chỉ có người mua tự hiểu , người mua nhất là chủ sản xuất họ rất giỏi trong đánh giá , họ không nhiều thời gian , họ tính toán hoàn vốn nhanh lắm , nếu phù hợp họ làm liền.

Mua 1 em 2nd , ngon phù hợp giá rẻ , em đi săn lùng cả tháng chưa chắc có , còn chờ đợi , trong khi đó thời gian đó , có đơn hàng em đã hoàn vốn với 1 con máy mới , sau 2-3 tháng em còn con máy đó chơi tiếp , nếu ngon làm thêm vài máy , em nói thiệt lúc này chưa chắc anh em đi mua có được 1 con 2nd ngon lành. Vậy cùng 1 lúc đáp ứng đơn hàng lớn 20 con máy cùng loại cùng hệ điều hành máy 2nd đủ số lượng không ?

Anh em đa số là kĩ thuật , đánh giá hay chú trọng vào yếu tố kĩ thuật , giá tiền công cán , còn 1 dân kinh doanh thực thụ họ đánh giá vào cơ hội , vào khả năng xoay vòng vốn , vào 1 doanh nghiệp đâu ra đó .


..... KHi nào skyfirecnc , Syil Thượng Hải đem máy qua đây phân phối và bán bằng giá thì HP mới ngán hehehe.


Sắp hết tuần , em chuẩn bị xèng 7.7tr chơi 1 bộ controller đây.

----------


## terminaterx300

> đâu chú Nam mập cho em biết cái máy nào , cấu hình chẳng cần to chỉ bằng con này thôi , trên 24k rpm cho spindle nguyên bản (không chơi thay thế spindle china)  , jog speed 5m-7m/min, gia tốc 1500mm/s2,  , sai số đảo chiều 0.01mm. Nếu có em đi với chú liền.


móa, đợt trước có cái con là rơi ra 2 cái spindle bt15 đó, hiểu ko  :Wink: 

bảo hốt éo hốt rồi giờ nói gì, muốn mua ko kiếm cho  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái bộ đó thì ngon nhưng nó hơn 3 tấn thì nhét vào cái nhà làm sao còn đường đi đây ??? mà mua em đó về đúng nghĩa mua cái khung , toàn bộ phần điện cho đi ve chai.

----------


## nhatson

> em thấy các bác chém nhau kinh quá nên em ngứa mồm nói vài câu. Hàng của Hp là hàng VN nếu tốt em ủng hộ.Bác là người bán hàng không nên đêm hàng chất lượng kém về so với mình mà bác phải khẳng định được thương hiệu.(tại sao  bmv vẫn có người mua kia morning vẫn có người mua) Còn đứng trên phương diện người dùng hàng để đánh giá sp của HP em nói thẳng nhé: hàng HP ko bao h bằng 1 con máy bãi từ nhật về nếu 110tr 1 con máy cấu hình như của HP về chỉ để gia công đồ chơi thôi, em bỏ thêm 50 tr nữa mua 1 con máy nhật bãi gia công hàng ngon lành (được cả sắt - lại còn nhanh hơn). Nói chung là HP nên nghĩ đến việc gia công hàng loạt để giảm giá thành còn ở đây là diễn đàn trao đổi kn về chế cháo thôi thỏa mãm đam mê nghiên cứu kỹ thuật. Nói tóm lại nếu mua máy HP về để gia công kiếm xèng thì không bao h , còn mua về để chế cháo đồ mình thích mà bỏ qua các tiện ích khác thì nên. Mong các bác đừng gạch đá em nhé vì em hay thẳng tính nên nói như vậy


tbi ngày càng nhỏ, vài năm nữa em tin chắc bác đi bãi sẽ nhặt được mấy con nhỏ nhỏ kiều HP làm , ko đâu xa, 3 4 năm nữa samsung nó sẽ xả ra 1 đám máy hành trình 150x150

----------


## marl

Có lẽ là để các doanh nghiệp trong nước có cơ hội phát triển thì Chính Phủ nên cấm nhập máy cũ????

----------


## nhatson

> Có lẽ là để các doanh nghiệp trong nước có cơ hội phát triển thì Chính Phủ nên cấm nhập máy cũ????


chiêu cấm này các của cụ marl... rất giống phog cách marl

1 cách khác, em thấy nhẹ nhàng hơn, bỏ tiền thuê tư nhân RD rồi công bố kết quả, khối chú độc quyền công nghệ sẽ mất bớt sức mạnh, có 1 đống chú con con chụp được cơ hội
ví dụ như CNC controller, em tin nguồn gốc đại đa số các controller ngày nay hưởng lợi từ dự án bộ điều khiển CNC mở của GOV  US
lí do đơn giản là mấy chú US tạo ra máy NC/CNC rồi ngồi trên nóc nhà bán máy luxury ko,mấy chú japan với GERMANY bán máy bình dân, sau 20 năm mấy chú US lăn dug ra chết vì ko cạnh tranh lại, mấy chú JAPAN , GERMANY quá mạnh để cty US cạnh tranh vậy thì.... ta san bằng cách biệt bằng cách.... làm mấy cty lớn mất lợi thế về công nghệ

Publication Citation: Use of Open Source Distribution for a Machine Tool Controller

NIST Authors in Bold
Author(s):	William P. Shackleford; Frederick M. Proctor;
Title:	Use of Open Source Distribution for a Machine Tool Controller
Published:	November 01, 2000
Abstract:	In recent years a growing number of government and university labs, non-profit organizations and even a few for-profit corporations have found that making their source code public is good for both developers and users. In machine tool control, a growing number of users are demanding that the controllers they buy be ``open architecture'', which would allow third parties and end-users at least limited ability to modify, extend or replace the components of that controller. This paper examines the advantages and dangers of going one step further, and providing open source controllers by relating the experiences of users and developers of the Enhanced Machine Controller (EMC), an open-source controller. We also examine some implications for the development of standards for open-architecture but closed-source controllers. Some of the questions we hope to answer include: How can the quality be maintained after the source code has been modified? Can the code be trusted to run on expensive machines and parts, or when the safety of the operator is an issue? How much help can the users and developers expect from each other? Can open-architecture but closed-source controllers ever achieve the level of flexibility or extensibility that open-source controllers can?

http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=821651

----------


## terminaterx300

cũng ko hẳn là thế, có rất nhiều trường phái cnc controller khác nhau mà cơ bản là bắt nguồn từ phần cứng thế nào

ngày xưa phần cứng khó khăn, cái máy tính ko đã mắc chứ đừng nói tới các motion controller card

sau dần phần cứng rẻ đi nên mới phát triển với đẻ ra nhiều, ai cũng có thể tự phát triển

từ nền pc công nghiệp, tới sự bùng nổ của ARM ta thấy cực kỳ nhiều controller  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đất nước chúng ta có quá nhiều rượu bia để uống thì hà cớ gì phải nghiên cứu cho nhức cái đầu Thời của mình hướng theo 2 ngôi sao Lê Bá K.T. và Lê Tự Q.T. Bây giờ 2 bác ấy đi đâu về đâu các bác biết không ???
_TB: minh say rượu viết cũng say rượu luôn, mà nếu có quyền mình viết luật viết lệ cũng say rượu luôn :P haha_

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

Le ba kanh trih la thy day hoc on thi dai hoc cua em

----------


## CNC FANUC

Hôm qua em bận chưa kịp nói hết ý, em đang nói cùng giá tiền cùng chất lượng sẽ ưu tiên hàng Việt,
Còn HP làm được như vậy cũng là cố gắng lắm rồi, các cụ cứ so với hàng Mỹ,Nhật,TQ xin thưa là chưa bằng đâu ạh, công nghệ chế tạo của họ đi trước mình hàng trăm năm, để có được những cái mà chúng ta vẫn tung hô là chất lượng thì họ cũng phải bắt đầu như HP kia, thay vì phán xét những ai có thiện chí thì đến xưởng của họ trải nghiệm thử, góp ý cho họ những chỗ cần thiết để họ hoàn thiện sp
Còn vấn đề về băng trượt, hay thanh trượt bi thì họ đã nói gia công kim loại mềm nên trượt bi là đủ,em từng xử lý con phay ngang 4 axis cái khối mang trục y,z và spin 22kw,4 số tự động,đầu dao BT50 khối này nặng tầm 5ton sử dụng hai thanh trượt bi với 3 block 1 bên mà nó để jog 24000 vẫn chạy âm ầm
Service của tây tốt vì mình đã bỏ tiền mua cùng với máy khi máy hết bảo hành họ tính tiền service chát lắm, hư bộ bạc đạn spindle (khoảng 2000$ nhưng họ sẽ thay nguyên combo 20000$) dám chơi ko
Máy này em nghĩ khắc thôi chứ gia công cơ khí ko hiệu quả
Controler chưa được sờ nhưng em thấy chưa đạt chuẩn công nghiệp,nên để các ngõ I/O mềm(giống bọn fanuc có NC và PC)

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm qua em bận chưa kịp nói hết ý, em đang nói cùng giá tiền cùng chất lượng sẽ ưu tiên hàng Việt,
> Còn HP làm được như vậy cũng là cố gắng lắm rồi, các cụ cứ so với hàng Mỹ,Nhật,TQ xin thưa là chưa bằng đâu ạh, công nghệ chế tạo của họ đi trước mình hàng trăm năm, để có được những cái mà chúng ta vẫn tung hô là chất lượng thì họ cũng phải bắt đầu như HP kia, thay vì phán xét những ai có thiện chí thì đến xưởng của họ trải nghiệm thử, góp ý cho họ những chỗ cần thiết để họ hoàn thiện sp
> Còn vấn đề về băng trượt, hay thanh trượt bi thì họ đã nói gia công kim loại mềm nên trượt bi là đủ,em từng xử lý con phay ngang 4 axis cái khối mang trục y,z và spin 22kw,4 số tự động,đầu dao BT50 khối này nặng tầm 5ton sử dụng hai thanh trượt bi với 3 block 1 bên mà nó để jog 24000 vẫn chạy âm ầm
> Service của tây tốt vì mình đã bỏ tiền mua cùng với máy khi máy hết bảo hành họ tính tiền service chát lắm, hư bộ bạc đạn spindle (khoảng 2000$ nhưng họ sẽ thay nguyên combo 20000$) dám chơi ko
> Máy này em nghĩ khắc thôi chứ gia công cơ khí ko hiệu quả
> Controler chưa được sờ nhưng em thấy chưa đạt chuẩn công nghiệp,nên để các ngõ I/O mềm(giống bọn fanuc có NC và PC)


em thấy cũng ko cần tiêu chuẩn công nghiệp hay dân dụng gì đâu ah, Cty nhỏ và vừa ko thể đu theo mấy công ty bự làm sp mass được mình cần tìm khách hàng mục tiêu và tk sao cho phù hợp nhất với khách hàng mục tiêu đó

việc thứ 2 là thu xếp được việc vay tiền ngân hàng mua máy, bọn châu âu nó mua đồ đắt được là nhờ có cái này, lãi suất 2 3% 1 năm, cơ bản máy chạy được là đủ sức trả nợ

em ví dụ, dòng mày 30x20 và 36x36 của kingcut/woodpeck vạn sự lợi thành công với dân làm khuôn mẫu thau

----------


## nhatson

> cũng ko hẳn là thế, có rất nhiều trường phái cnc controller khác nhau mà cơ bản là bắt nguồn từ phần cứng thế nào
> 
> ngày xưa phần cứng khó khăn, cái máy tính ko đã mắc chứ đừng nói tới các motion controller card
> 
> sau dần phần cứng rẻ đi nên mới phát triển với đẻ ra nhiều, ai cũng có thể tự phát triển
> 
> từ nền pc công nghiệp, tới sự bùng nổ của ARM ta thấy cực kỳ nhiều controller


ngay từ đầu, máy NC/CNC ko chạy trên nền tảng máy tính
cái cụ nói chạy trên máy tính là  sản phẩm mục tiêu nghiên cứu do GOV tài trợ, vì sao là máy tính vì ... em nghĩ vì nó là sản phẩm của US và có thể mua được, có thể ứng dụng mà ko cần chế tạo phần cứng

----------


## terminaterx300

> ngay từ đầu, máy NC/CNC ko chạy trên nền tảng máy tính
> cái cụ nói chạy trên máy tính là  sản phẩm mục tiêu nghiên cứu do GOV tài trợ, vì sao là máy tính vì ... em nghĩ vì nó là sản phẩm của US và có thể mua được, có thể ứng dụng mà ko cần chế tạo phần cứng


Thực ra thì CNC trên nền máy tính đã có từ lâu rồi chính là CNC cấp thấp dùng motion controller.
cái chạy trực tiếp bằng máy tính ko thông quan LPT hay rs-232 thì chỉ có vài thằng, trong khi có những thằng làm phần cứng với phần mềm rời, chỉ chạy trên Win thì biết bao nhiêu
đó là cái phần cứng rẻ đi nên dễ phát triển

----------


## nhatson

> Thực ra thì CNC trên nền máy tính đã có từ lâu rồi chính là CNC cấp thấp dùng motion controller.
> cái chạy trực tiếp bằng máy tính ko thông quan LPT hay rs-232 thì chỉ có vài thằng, trong khi có những thằng làm phần cứng với phần mềm rời, chỉ chạy trên Win thì biết bao nhiêu
> đó là cái phần cứng rẻ đi nên dễ phát triển


Lâu là bao lâu ah, mâu đâu tien? Vấn đê nhỏ xíu là tke của cụ em ko được dùng trong 25 nam

Cụ ví dụ dùm em máy cnc controller trước năm 2000 chay độc lập va pc base với ah

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em hỏi ngu tí: thía motion controller là gì vậy hả các cụ? :x :x :x
Các đặc điểm của Motion Controller mình cần lưu ý khi chọn là gì?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Lâu là bao lâu ah, mâu đâu tien? Vấn đê nhỏ xíu là tke của cụ em ko được dùng trong 25 nam


vd như con mitsubishi v500, chạy controller đơn giản của Mitsushibi, servo yaskawa SGDB, ko bik con SGDB dừng sx năm nào nhỉ 

tke là món gì nhỉ  :Confused: 

motion controller card, google sẽ hiểu nó là cái gì, chứ năng, nhiêm vụ, đặc tính  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đùa thôi, em biết Motion Controller là giề. Nhưng có vẻ là 2 cụ tranh luận dựa trên 2 quan điểm khác nhau :P

----------


## Gamo

> Đất nước chúng ta có quá nhiều rượu bia để uống thì hà cớ gì phải nghiên cứu cho nhức cái đầu Thời của mình hướng theo 2 ngôi sao Lê Bá K.T. và Lê Tự Q.T. Bây giờ 2 bác ấy đi đâu về đâu các bác biết không ???
> _TB: minh say rượu viết cũng say rượu luôn, mà nếu có quyền mình viết luật viết lệ cũng say rượu luôn :P haha_


Hmm, em vốn dân gà chọi cũng đi thi quốc tế, bạn bè nhiều đứa cũng có giải quốc tế nên cũng thấy tội nghiệp cho 2 cụ ấy bác ợ. Cho 2 cụ ấy làm nghiên cứu cơ bản ở nước ngoài thì chắc có nhiều đất dụng võ. Nhưng ở VN mà làm nghiên cứu cơ bản thì có nên ko?

----------


## nhatson

Đó cụ đang nói mítu một cty bự nhất japan, em dang nói mấy chú lóc cóc leng keng kìa, trện dd mình có ai sở hữu controller mitsu mới tih đời mới ko

Có vẻ cụ chưa hiểu vấn đề em muốn mói rồi

Ctrinh nội suy cua gov us, mục đích là làm mất lợi thế cty lớn japan và gremany, sau khi nó công bố phiên bản 3, rất nhiều cty nhỏ tham gia lam controller làm mất nhiều lợi thế mấy cty lớn

----------


## terminaterx300

cụ nhatson thì quan điểm là nhờ vào cái open sỏurce của Mỹ là chính

còn em thì quan điểm là nhờ phần cứng rẻ đi nên dễ dàng phát triển

đang tranh luận vụ đó và chứng minh cụ thể, vd từ năm 90 đổ về dây xem dc bao nhiu phần mềm chạy đơn thuần trên PC kiểu như ZUES hay MACH3 , với tầm 10 năm đổ lại đây xem bao nhiu controller trên nền pc công nghiệp và nhúng

----------


## nhatson

Khi em  code, em chỉ cần pan nội suy thôi, còn chạy gì ko quan trọng, còn ban đầu ko dùng hệ thống độc lập có nhìu lí do

Dù sao mục tiêu dự án là tốt và nó hoạt động hiệu quả

Cụ ví dụ mítu ma dùng edingcnc.... Nó cũg có xài chút từ dự án mở

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ULqivALdr4Ho5Q

----------


## terminaterx300

> Khi em  code, em chỉ cần pan nội suy thôi, còn chạy gì ko quan trọng, còn ban đầu ko dùng hệ thống độc lập có nhìu lí do
> 
> Dù sao mục tiêu dự án là tốt và nó hoạt động hiệu quả


nói cho vui thôi chứ cái phần nội suy CNC cạnh tranh với cả Nhật đức nó đã bắt đầu làm từ đầu 90 rồi, cũng chả phải cần tới cái open source của Mỹ để chơi

ý nói mấy thằng con con thì giờ mấy thằng con con mới bùng nổ nhiều vì phần cứng rẻ,

----------


## nhatson

> nói cho vui thôi chứ cái phần nội suy CNC cạnh tranh với cả Nhật đức nó đã bắt đầu làm từ đầu 90 rồi, cũng chả phải cần tới cái open source của Mỹ để chơi
> 
> ý nói mấy thằng con con thì giờ mấy thằng con con mới bùng nổ nhiều vì phần cứng rẻ,


Đồ cụ làm ra sao em dùng được, đồ mở gov us cty nhỏ vừa dùng xả láng

Cụ cứ check xem thag nào ko có NIST RS274/ NGC Interpreter là ko liên can gì us gov

----------


## nhatson

> nói cho vui thôi chứ cái phần nội suy CNC cạnh tranh với cả Nhật đức nó đã bắt đầu làm từ đầu 90 rồi, cũng chả phải cần tới cái open source của Mỹ để chơi
> 
> ý nói mấy thằng con con thì giờ mấy thằng con con mới bùng nổ nhiều vì phần cứng rẻ,


Cụ nói thì nên có ví dụ cụ thể, kiểu thánh phán em guc ko ra cnc controller hãng nhỏ ko phải của japan . German trước 2000

----------


## terminaterx300

> Đồ cụ làm ra sao em dùng được, đồ mở gov us cty nhỏ vừa dùng xả láng
> 
> Cụ cứ check xem thag nào ko có NIST RS274/ NGC Interpreter là ko liên can gì us gov


ủa, mình làm ra cái gì mà đồng chí dùng nhỉ sao cứ nhắc hoài thế

quan điểm của cụ là khác của em, đừng đánh đồng bắt buộc cái nào cũng phải dùng open source của Mỹ vào đây và cái em khẳng định là nhờ phần cứng phát triển nên mới loi nhoi 1 đống controller, ko thì cũng chỉ dùng mach3 chạy lpt thôi chứ chẳng có usb hay lan mà chơi hay những thằng mạnh hơn chạy nhúng

còn mấy thằng lớn lớn nó có show source ra đâu mà cụ bảo em kiếm  :Confused:  đánh đố nhau ko àh

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cụ nói thì nên có ví dụ cụ thể, kiểu thánh phán em guc ko ra cnc controller hãng nhỏ ko phải của japan . German trước 2000


tham khảo thằng GSK Tàu hay Intek Đài loan

NIST RS274/ NGC Interpreter sẽ làm phát triển CNC controller dễ dàng hơn nhưng nó ko phải là quyết định, thử hỏi mấy thằng đầu bự nó phát triển từ cái gì, hihi

----------


## nhatson

túm lại thế này
quan điểm của cụ  cái dự án mở của GOV us chả có tác dụng gì chẳng cần ghi nhận gì. em ghi nhận quan điểm cụ, cũng ko bài xích quan điểm của cụ

quan điểm của em , em ghi nhận đóng góp cùa GOV US , vì em nhận thấy nhờ có nó làm nền tảng, các cty nhỏ và vừa nhảy vào làm CNC, qua nó em có cái đồ mà xài , máy ông bự bự thường ko quan tâm tới quần chúng nhân dân như em
NIST RS274/ NGC Interpreter, cái này được nghiên cứu và công bố dưới sự tài trợ của chính phủ hoa kỳ, nhiều cái CNC controller ngày nay đề cập tới cái này và em đang dùng tới 1 trong những phần mềm điều khiển phát triển trên nên tảng này

ver1 công bố năm 1994
http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=820487
ver3 công bố năm 2000
https://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=823374

cái cộng đồng in 3d cũng phát triển mạnh và ghi nhân
https://github.com/grbl/grbl/wiki

1 phiên bản khác NIST RS274/ NGC Interpreter
http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wik...eFunctionality

túm lại em ghi nhận vì em được hưỡng lợi, còn cụ... cụ có thể ko ghi nhận, có điều em thấy cụ có 2 món có liên quan tới NIST RS274/ NGC Interpreter là con eding cnc và cái linuxcnc chạy mesa, chắc ko ngon bằng mitsu,yaskawa, gsk cụ đang xài nên cụ ko ghi nhận hehe

----------


## truongkiet

Bắt đầu lạc đề rồi....

----------


## nhatson

> Bắt đầu lạc đề rồi....


trở lại ngay đây ah, về việc ủng hộ sản phẩm vn, em rất cảm kích nhưng thật sự em thấy đó lại là áp lực lớn
với sự ủng hộ mình luôn cần có trách nhiệm cao nhất , có những lúc ko thuận lợi mình stress vì chính trách nhiệm mình nhận được

thương mại mua bán cứ thuận mua vừa bán , còn trên nữa là làm ra những sản phẩm tuyệt vời đáp ứng trên nhu cầu của người sử dụng, làm sao cho người sử dụng sung sướng khi được sở hữu và sử dụng sản phẩm, người sử dụng thấy từng đồng xu bỏ ra là đáng giá


cách hiệp phát nói về thông số kỹ thuật em nhận thấy ý tưởng HP về thị trường vẫn hơi cứng ngắc

2006 em ráp logo 1 con CNC để nghịch bằng đồ ve chai. chạy kcam, turbocnc, mach3,  ý tưởng của em là... tương lai khi kte phát triển, máy CNC sẽ ko chỉ trong nhà máy, nhà xưởng mà ở trong phòng mỗi nhà
 mỗi trẻ em sẽ có 1 con trong gara nhà để thoả sức sáng tạo, 9 năm sau điều này rõ hơn nhưng check hướng về máy in 3d, nhưng em vẫn có niềm tin máy CNC router/milling vẩn sẽ là thứ ko thể thiếu trong mỗi nhà


em trích điển tích chút
1. ngày xưa với dân châu âu xe hơi chỉ có dân quý tốc sở hửu, Henry Ford ở Hoa Kỳ ý tưởng lại khác, mổi nhà mỗi người dân Hoa Kỳ đều có thể sở hữu xe hơi, với ý tưởng này ông ấy tạo ra 1 công cụ để có thể thực hiện ý tưởng này > mô hình sản xuất dây chuyền, công nhân ko cần lành nghề, chỉ cần lặp đi lặp lại nhửng động tác được đào tạo, nhờ ý tưởng này mà ngày nay con người tự do hơn, làm được nhiều việc hơn trong cuộc sống

2.máy tính mục đích của nó là dùng cho các nhà khoa học, Steve Job cũng có tư tưởng này kết quả là máy tính táo lâm vào khủng hoảng,  Bill gate ý tưởng là... máy tính sẽ là máy tính cá nhân, mỗi hộ gia đình, mỗi cá nhân sẽ có máy tính, phục vụ làm việc, học tập , giải trí vv và vv , và sự tình là máy tính chui vào mỗi nhà, ngay này có thay đổi chút rồi nhưng riêng em vẫn trung thành với máy tính cá nhân


túm lại HP có nhiều sự lựa chọn khác ko cứ nhất thiết phải đu theo thị trường CNC trung và cao cấp, cần có khách hàng mục tiêu, sản phẩm phù hợp khách hàng mục tiêu, pp marketing phù hợp và hiệu quả với khách hàng mục tiêu, thường thì khi có sức ép lớn, người ta mới làm tốt hết được
còn khi đang làm ăn được kiếm quá nhiều tiền, quan điểm của người ta vẫn còn... QUÁ ĐÚNG, ko cần phải thay đổi  :Smile: , chỉ thay đổi khi đứng trước bờ vực

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## terminaterx300

> túm lại thế này
> quan điểm của cụ  cái dự án mở của GOV us chả có tác dụng gì chẳng cần ghi nhận gì. em ghi nhận quan điểm cụ, cũng ko bài xích quan điểm của cụ
> 
> quan điểm của em , em ghi nhận đóng góp cùa GOV US , vì em nhận thấy nhờ có nó làm nền tảng, các cty nhỏ và vừa nhảy vào làm CNC, qua nó em có cái đồ mà xài , máy ông bự bự thường ko quan tâm tới quần chúng nhân dân như em
> NIST RS274/ NGC Interpreter, cái này được nghiên cứu và công bố dưới sự tài trợ của chính phủ hoa kỳ, nhiều cái CNC controller ngày nay đề cập tới cái này và em đang dùng tới 1 trong những phần mềm điều khiển phát triển trên nên tảng này
> 
> ver1 công bố năm 1994
> http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=820487
> ver3 công bố năm 2000
> ...


vậy cụ lại nhầm lẫn rồi, ý quan trọng của em là sự bùng nổ cnc controller hiện nay chứ ko phải là cái coding cụ nêu ra, vậy tại sao từ 2000 ra ver3 là ngon nhất thì sao từ nó ko bùng nổi, mà tầm 2005 tới nay mới bùng  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> vậy cụ lại nhầm lẫn rồi, ý quan trọng của em là sự bùng nổ cnc controller hiện nay chứ ko phải là cái coding cụ nêu ra, vậy tại sao từ 2000 ra ver3 là ngon nhất thì sao từ nó ko bùng nổi, mà tầm 2005 tới nay mới bùng


 quan điểm của em và của cụ mỗi người tự giữ lấy, quan điểm thì ko đúng sai, 
thần tượng của em là dự án NIST RS247 vì nho nó 2002 là em đã có 1/2 con cnc chạy tubrocnc/mach2 rồi ko cần đợi tới 2005
còn 1 việc nữa em tin là rất nhiều member diễn đàn này dùng mach3, nên em thấy cần ghi nhận
và tới thời diểm này, em vẫn hưởng lợi từ nó và em cũng biết được nhiều người như em, nó tạo ra cơ hội cho nhiều người, điều mà các hệ thống khác ko làm được

Còn cụ ko fan của nó thì chang sao cả,  cụ thik làm anti fan thì cũng là quyền của cụ
em thấy ko cần thảo luận thêm, cụ có đóng góp gì cho topic này thì tiếp vụ thảo luận này đã xong  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Giang ơi... bộ controller của anh kết nối với BOB như thế nào ? có như dạng plug and play không ? bên anh có giao hàng và chuyển giao công nghệ không ? em có cái máy trơn 3 trục , có thùng điều khiển xài anpha step và có BOB luôn chỉ còn đợi cái cổng LPT gắm vào thôi , hi vọng nó đơn giản như em nghĩ , nếu như vậy cho em lấy 1 bộ , chủ nhật giao hàng được không anh ? hôm đó rãnh rỗi chơi cả ngày để trải nghiệm.

Chứ mục giới thiệu sản phẩm mà mấy cha này spam ghê quá , chắc muốn tặng lượt post bài đây mà .... Sau khi có cơ hội trải nghiệm em kể cho mấy cha này nghe rồi có cơ hội spam tiếp.

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

> quan điểm của em và của cụ mỗi người tự giữ lấy, quan điểm thì ko đúng sai, 
> thần tượng của em là dự án NIST RS247 vì nho nó 2002 là em đã có 1/2 con cnc chạy tubrocnc/mach2 rồi ko cần đợi tới 2005
> còn 1 việc nữa em tin là rất nhiều member diễn đàn này dùng mach3, nên em thấy cần ghi nhận
> và tới thời diểm này, em vẫn hưởng lợi từ nó và em cũng biết được nhiều người như em, nó tạo ra cơ hội cho nhiều người, điều mà các hệ thống khác ko làm được
> 
> Còn cụ ko fan của nó thì chang sao cả,  cụ thik làm anti fan thì cũng là quyền của cụ
> em thấy ko cần thảo luận thêm, cụ có đóng góp gì cho topic này thì tiếp vụ thảo luận này đã xong


cụ cứ ghi nhận với ko ghi nhận rồi tới anti fan là thấy ghê quá àh, thôi dừng tại đây nhóe, bữa nào off rùi bàn típ  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

> Anh Giang ơi... bộ controller của anh kết nối với BOB như thế nào ? có như dạng plug and play không ? bên anh có giao hàng và chuyển giao công nghệ không ? em có cái máy trơn 3 trục , có thùng điều khiển xài anpha step và có BOB luôn chỉ còn đợi cái cổng LPT gắm vào thôi , hi vọng nó đơn giản như em nghĩ , nếu như vậy cho em lấy 1 bộ , chủ nhật giao hàng được không anh ? hôm đó rãnh rỗi chơi cả ngày để trải nghiệm.


Cơ bản thì embeded controller nó đã lo luôn phần in/out rồi đại ca.
Khi đó chỉ cần đấu nối với thiết bị phù hợp bên ngoài, sau đó cài đặt param là chiến thôi. Với mấy cái máy chạy gián tiếp, vay mượn phần cứng như LPT thì mới cần cái BOB để đệm tín hiệu & bảo vệ.
Như NCs.. dù là chạy trên PC, nhưng do đã dùng phần cứng riêng là card PCI, do đó.. khi kết nối ra ngoài.. cũng có cái board để đấu nối. Cái này cũng có thể gọi là BOB, nhưng nó chẵng có thêm tính năng gì ngoài cái nhiệm vụ chính là có mấy cái socket & domino. Nếu có thì cũng chỉ thực hiện chức năng phụ nào đó.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

oh de vậy là quất thôi , chủ nhật lấy 1 bộ , mai gọi dt cho chủ thớt.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> em thấy cũng ko cần tiêu chuẩn công nghiệp hay dân dụng gì đâu ah, Cty nhỏ và vừa ko thể đu theo mấy công ty bự làm sp mass được mình cần tìm khách hàng mục tiêu và tk sao cho phù hợp nhất với khách hàng mục tiêu đó
> 
> việc thứ 2 là thu xếp được việc vay tiền ngân hàng mua máy, bọn châu âu nó mua đồ đắt được là nhờ có cái này, lãi suất 2 3% 1 năm, cơ bản máy chạy được là đủ sức trả nợ
> 
> em ví dụ, dòng mày 30x20 và 36x36 của kingcut/woodpeck vạn sự lợi thành công với dân làm khuôn mẫu thau


Ý em ko phải tiêu chuẩn gì cao siêu, hiện nay theo em được biết thì cnc để gia công cơ khí ở ta vẫn còn tiềm năng lớn để phát triển và máy cnc giờ cũng phổ biến, phần cơ thì ko bàn đến còn phần điện thì với 1 số loại em gặp thì cơ bản em thấy nó cũng gần giống nhau(fanuc,mitsu,yanas...) khi người ta đã quen sử dụng như vậy thì muốn họ đổi sang sp của mình thì sp của mình cũng phải có function tương tự
Lợi thế về người dùng của ta thua xa TQ,nên chỉ phát triển để phục vụ nhóm đối tượng mà nhóm này đã có rất nhiều sự chọn lựa tốt hơn từ china thì e là khó

----------


## CNC FANUC

> trở lại ngay đây ah, về việc ủng hộ sản phẩm vn, em rất cảm kích nhưng thật sự em thấy đó lại là áp lực lớn
> với sự ủng hộ mình luôn cần có trách nhiệm cao nhất , có những lúc ko thuận lợi mình stress vì chính trách nhiệm mình nhận được
> 
> thương mại mua bán cứ thuận mua vừa bán , còn trên nữa là làm ra những sản phẩm tuyệt vời đáp ứng trên nhu cầu của người sử dụng, làm sao cho người sử dụng sung sướng khi được sở hữu và sử dụng sản phẩm, người sử dụng thấy từng đồng xu bỏ ra là đáng giá
> 
> 
> cách hiệp phát nói về thông số kỹ thuật em nhận thấy ý tưởng HP về thị trường vẫn hơi cứng ngắc


Ý của em là như vậy đấy ạh, nhưng ý tưởng của em là đáp ứng cho đa dạng khách hàng,như vậy mới cần thêm nhiều option về I/O,(em đang đề cập controller) đây là quan điểm riêng của em, em là người dùng

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bàn kinh thật!

Quan điểm của mình là hướng đối tượng là khách hàng chuyên sản xuất, từ hiệu quả thực tế của máy trong sản xuất và chất lượng service của nhà cung cấp sẽ tạo dựng đươc uy tín... từ đó phát triển thị phần...

chứ làm ra sản phẩm mà bán cho mấy chú DIY thì chẳng bán được bao nhiêu vì tư tưởng nhà tự trồng và "có sức người sỏi đá cũng thành cơm", trong khi chờ món mầm đá thì đi ăn cơm chỗ khác!

Như lão Nam Ròm. làm máy chán chê, ngán ngẩm cái vất vả cực nhọc của việc làm ra cái máy đúng nghĩa là cái máy... lúc này mới nghĩ nếu có chỗ đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu của mình thì mua quách cho xong, đỡ mệt xác...
Thế nhưng ngiền tới nghiền lui... cuói cùng nghĩ lại... còn mua đúng cái controller vì nghĩ cái cái body đến lúc cần sẽ mua... còn bây giờ vẫn có thể tự DIY cái ít nhất cũg đủ yêu cầu của mình!!!!

Quay lại vấn đề, Có mấy ai bán máy (kể cả máy TQ và máy của mình sản xuất) dám công bố rõ ràng thông số thực (mà thông số này có logic với thiết kế nhé... chứ khong phải thông số lý thuyết) và sẵn sàng kiểm chứng thực tế với khách hàng như HP đâu?

Một số người có thể chê mắc hoặc thiếu tính năng so với tầm giá.... nhưng với mình với chất lượng như thế và hình thức như thế thi không có lòng đam mê CNC, nhiệt huyết yêu nghề, trân trọng sản phẩm và niềm tự hào thương hiệu Việt... thì không thể làm để bán ra với mức gí như thế.

P/S lão Ròm đừng giận nhé... chỉ VD cho vui thôi!

----------

haignition

----------


## Nam CNC

Giận cái gì anh, nói đúng quá đi chứ.... Cái body thì em có nhiều cách giải quyết mà.

Nếu nhà sản xuất thực thụ thì chơi toàn bộ cả bộ cho nó hoàn chỉnh , còn anh em tự xử được thì em nghĩ còn món controller là ngon nhất.

--- Em muốn thử vì nó không phải mach3 thần thánh , mà ông thần mach3 thì nó bị giới hạn rồi , mà cái giới hạn này thì em thấy và muốn tìm cái khác giải quyết nó, và bộ controller này xuất hiện là quá đúng ý em , vì nó xài phần cứng riêng chứ không thông qua ông máy tính như mach3 , thứ 2 nó được sản xuất bởi anh em VN ta nên càng phải thử và ủng hộ, thứ 3 nó không phải là quá mắc , thứ 4 vì là của anh em VN làm ra thì chắc chắn được hỗ trợ tận răng , đôi lúc khi được nâng cấp mình được lợi hơn nữa.

--- Bên cạnh đó em sẽ nhờ 1 ai đó đưa ông mach4 loại nóc nhà như bác Nhat son nói và đưa về để học luôn... và có cơ hội đánh giá so sánh.

Anh em cứ chờ đợi , em sẽ thực hiện những gì em nói , mong muốn thông qua diễn đàn này anh em khác sẽ biết thực tế nhiều hơn.

----------

haignition, nhatson, zentic

----------


## irf540

Trời quơi. Mấy ngày không vào thấy anh em thảo luận ghê thiệt.
IRF cũng có mấy lời phân bua một xíu về mấy cái liên quan đến bài viết hôm trước.

@ Nhất sơn: Hôm truớc bài viết mình không phải có ý chê máy TQ không tốt. TQ tầm của họ ra khỏi trái đất rồi , VN mình không có cửa chứ đừng nói đến cái HP nhỏ bé. Hàng chất lượng cở gì họ không có, thượng vàng, hạ cám thôi.  Ngay từ đầu IRF cũng đã nói tiêu chí rõ ràng và cũng so sánh những ưu thế máy trong nước với máy TQ cùng loại thôi chứ không vơ đũa cả nắm mà chê máy CNC TQ ???, máy Warrior chỉ gia công Kim Loại Mềm, độ chính xác còn giới hạn như đã nêu ra thôi. Bác Nhất Sơn hơi chém em rồi. Rõ ràng những tiêu chí em đưa ra đều khách quan với tình trạng mua bán máy bây giờ, bác có công nhận không?. Và chưa có chỗ nào trong bài viết em nói khẳng định máy TQ không tốt  cả. 

@Tuấn: 

```
Bản thân cụ Irf540 cũng mâu thuẫn bỏ xừ  muốn làm máy tốt mà lại đi chọn phân khúc thị trường dành cho khách hàng căn ke về giá thì làm thế nào được.
```

Cái này bác không hiểu rồi. Cái này không phải là mâu thuẩn mà là niềm trăn trở của IRF. Nếu làm máy tốt luôn thì càng dễ cho HP vì lúc đó dễ làm hơn khi không phải đắng đo về mặt giá nữa, thiết kế đồ xịn hết, đúc xác máy luôn cho khoẻ, cái gì khó thì mua luôn cho nhanh ... nhưng mình chưa làm cái nhỏ được, chưa có tiếng nói thì nói ai nghe, bán ai mua???. Vì vậy phải xuất phát ở thấp điểm trước, phải cạnh tranh về chất lượng và giá tốt nữa thì mình mới có cơ hội bán đuợc máy rồi thì mới nói đến chuyện được khách hàng đánh giá rồi thì nếu tốt thì người ta mới tin mới dám tin vào những sản phẩm giá thành cao và chất lượng cao hơn của HP. Nói như kiểu bác thì chọt luôn vào phân khúc cao cấp luôn thì chắc banh chành... Ở đây là mình biến những cái lợi thế ở nội địa để nâng cao sức cạnh tranh đồng thời dùng nó để đầu tư thêm chi phí vào linh kiện như vậy máy mình chất lượng sẽ khá hơn đồng thời giá cũng không chênh lệch nhiều. Tui ví dụ: Controller tui làm được rồi thì tui không phải mua nữa, tui tiết kiệm một khoảng, tui sẽ bù phần đó vào chuyện lựa chọn Vít me thanh trượt chính hãng, tốt hơn, rõ ràng sản phẩm sẽ chắc ăn hơn. 

@kieuduong :

```
hàng HP ko bao h bằng 1 con máy bãi từ nhật về nếu 110tr 1 con máy cấu hình như của HP về chỉ để gia công đồ chơi thôi, em bỏ thêm 50 tr nữa mua 1 con máy nhật bãi gia công hàng ngon lành (được cả sắt - lại còn nhanh hơn)
```

Bác nói không sai mà cũng không đúng. Chọn máy là phụ thuộc vào mục đích sử dụng. Em bán máy Nhật hồi đó giờ cũng 8 năm rồi nên không phải phân tích điều đó. Đúng là cấu hình như máy Warrior chỉ dùng để chạy chi tiết nhỏ, mềm thôi, sắt chạy chắc te tua và mau xuống nếu chạy cắt tải nặng nhưng bác lấy con máy nhật (tầm máy 160tr chắc mua được con fanuc OM_B máy còn coi được, nếu biết mua. còn không biết chắc chỉ mua được con 10M) của bác chạy khuôn thau đi (Fanuc đời dưới 15M_B thì không có mode: continuos micro segment interpolation chạy 3D như rùa. Thậm chí đời Fanuc đến đời i mà không mở option thì cũng không có mode luôn, cũng chạy 3D như rùa) chắc gấp2,3 lần về thời gian và gấp bao nhiêu lần tiền điện và bao nhiêu lâu khấu hao máy nhỉ.??? Cái này là tuỳ mục đích sử dụng mà mình chọn máy thôi bác ạ!.

@CNC FANUC: ai dậy ta. Bác làm trong Fanuc Ah. Bác Tiện Fanuc là bạn học Đại học của tui.


```
Controler chưa được sờ nhưng em thấy chưa đạt chuẩn công nghiệp,nên để các ngõ I/O mềm(giống bọn fanuc có NC và PC)
```

Bên trong controller về phần mêm mình viết theo kiểu Fanuc, có phần NC và PC riêng biệt. Phần PC mình cũng đang cố gắng hướng tới mục tiêu nhúng PLC ladder vào luôn nhưng chắc cũng cả năm làm việc nữa vì vậy hiện tại PC mình chỉ xây dựng cấu trúc và kết nối với các ngoại vi theo lớp để tiện phát triển. Còn phần cứng thì mình thiết kế theo dạng đơn giản dành cho ứng dụng đơn giản trước. Phức tạp hơn chắc để làm phiên bản sau, phải kiếm thêm vài chú đam mê điện tử và lập trình viết phụ cho nhanh. nội chuyện thiết kế cái Display không cũng mất thời gian quá trời. Nếu là máy tính hay sử dụng hệ điều hành nhúng thì nhanh rồi, thư viện bao la, ram rom gì cũng bát ngát, hệ điều hành kiểm soát hết nên dễ viết hơn, nhưng thiết kế controller chuyên biệt, độc lập thì cái gì cũng phải viết nên hơi cực... Tuy nhiên hướng đi này hơi ngược với thực tế, những hãng lớn giờ họ sài hệ điều hành nhúng để tăng tính tương thích  (VD: cái thằng Microsoft nó viết Ethernet FTP hết rồi, sài thôi chớ nhưng mà nếu MCU mà tự viết FTP (không phải TFTP đâu nhé) thì  căng àh... mệt mỏi đó chứ không dễ ăn đâu) nhưng HP muốn xuất phát từ cái gốc như những hãng lớn. Cái này là mỗi người mỗi suy nghĩ thôi. Mà thực sự thì HP cũng chỉ làm được những cái khởi đầu thôi, hoàn thiện thì cần có thêm thời gian nữa.

@Nam CNC: Bạn cứ lên xưởng mình tham quan và để được tư vấn rồi coi có phù hợp với mục đích sử dụng mình không rồi mới tính tiếp nhé.

----------

CKD, haignition, nhatson, terminaterx300, thanhtrung, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

em chỉ góp ý thôi, nếu xem em chém thì hơi căng, nều so sánh em nghỉ anh nên lấy 1 con máy cụ thể, 1 con dòng tốt 1 con dòng tb, 1 con dòng kém nhất
HP vs hàng china.... em thấy rất đụng chạm 
vì ngược lại cứ VN vs xxxx em cũng thấy đụng chạm nên mình nên tránh so sánh kiểu như vậy thôi
mà dân kỹ thuật nếu so sánh thì nên có hản cái list thông số cụ thể, ghi chung chung thế bị phản ứng rồi lại bảo bị em chém...

ví dụ, em thần tượng stepper drive dòng DM leadshine, em bảo chạy rất tôt ở dãy tốc độ chậm, like servo vì có công nghệ nhân tần số, giảm rung chủ động ở các đỉnh cộng hưởng
rất em so với drive current control bằng analog

sau đó là kèm minh họa
đây là dòng điện khi dùng với drive dm442


và dây là dòng khi dùng drive M542 current control bằng analog


một ví dụ về cách so sánh, nên có 1 đối tượng cụ thể, như em thấy máy HP phải so sánh hàng thương hiệu nhu woodpecker hay kingcut gì đấy

----------


## nhatson

theo em được biết, HP có lịch sử 10 năm có những mảng hoạt động mạnh nhưng hôm nay quyết định thay đổi 1 chút hoạt động của mình, dùng internet để làm công cụ truyền thông , làm sản phẩm tốt đã khó khăn rồi, nên nhưng hình ảnh thông tin em nghĩ cũng cần chăm chút, 1 > nó cũng như cách mình làm sản phẩm, 2 đó cũng là nổ lục để chứng minh rằng mình rất nỗ lực với sản phẩm

em ví dụ, hình ảnh thật sự là ko thỏa mãn bằng video clip, âm nhạc kết hợp hình ảnh kích thích hơn nhiều










sau đó một cách để gần gũi cộng đồng hơn, chia sẽ tip and trick, hình ảnh cty, sphan phẩm cty được chia sẻ > hình ảnh sẽ tốt hơn







sản phẩm cũng cần có những sách trắng đi kèm, như vậy sẽ thuyết phục, ko cần mất nhiều time để giải thik, trình bày so sánh với 1 sản phẩm nào khác
http://www.tormach.com/uploads/300/T...0214A-pdf.html
http://www.tormach.com/uploads/11/TD...lysis-pdf.html

----------

Diyodira, duonghoang, thuhanoi

----------


## irf540

Rất cám ơn bác Nhất Sơn đã dành thời gian trao đổi. IRF nói riêng và HP nói chung ghi nhận những ý kiến đóng góp của bạn. Hp sẽ dần cải thiện những gì chưa tốt và những gì cần thiết để sớm có thể thương mại sản phẩm. Quả thật từ kỷ thuật đã khó nhưng để đến được với khách hàng và làm vừa lòng khách hàng là một chặn đường cũng gian nan không kém... Một lần nữa cám ơn tất cả anh em đã tham gia thảo luận sôi nỗi về sản phẩm của HP. Qua đó HP đã tiếp nhận được những thông tin thật bổ ích. 
Chúc các bạn sức khoẻ và thành công.

----------

CKD, cnchiepphat, Diyodira, duonghoang, MINHAT, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

> @Tuấn: 
> 
> ```
> Bản thân cụ Irf540 cũng mâu thuẫn bỏ xừ  muốn làm máy tốt mà lại đi chọn phân khúc thị trường dành cho khách hàng căn ke về giá thì làm thế nào được.
> ```
> 
> Cái này bác không hiểu rồi. Cái này không phải là mâu thuẩn mà là niềm trăn trở của IRF. Nếu làm máy tốt luôn thì càng dễ cho HP vì lúc đó dễ làm hơn khi không phải đắng đo về mặt giá nữa, thiết kế đồ xịn hết, đúc xác máy luôn cho khoẻ, cái gì khó thì mua luôn cho nhanh ... nhưng mình chưa làm cái nhỏ được, chưa có tiếng nói thì nói ai nghe, bán ai mua???. Vì vậy phải xuất phát ở thấp điểm trước, phải cạnh tranh về chất lượng và giá tốt nữa thì mình mới có cơ hội bán đuợc máy rồi thì mới nói đến chuyện được khách hàng đánh giá rồi thì nếu tốt thì người ta mới tin mới dám tin vào những sản phẩm giá thành cao và chất lượng cao hơn của HP. Nói như kiểu bác thì chọt luôn vào phân khúc cao cấp luôn thì chắc banh chành... Ở đây là mình biến những cái lợi thế ở nội địa để nâng cao sức cạnh tranh đồng thời dùng nó để đầu tư thêm chi phí vào linh kiện như vậy máy mình chất lượng sẽ khá hơn đồng thời giá cũng không chênh lệch nhiều. Tui ví dụ: Controller tui làm được rồi thì tui không phải mua nữa, tui tiết kiệm một khoảng, tui sẽ bù phần đó vào chuyện lựa chọn Vít me thanh trượt chính hãng, tốt hơn, rõ ràng sản phẩm sẽ chắc ăn hơn.


Kính bác Irf540, nói chuyện làm máy cnc với bác thì thật em không dám bác ạ. Bác làm cả mớ máy rồi, em thì chưa xong con nào, bác làm được cả controller, em thì đấu con triết áp còn chưa xong, em không muốn bị mắng là nói leo theo người lớn đâu hì hì  :Smile: 

Bác bảo : " chọt luôn vào phân khúc cao cấp luôn thì chắc banh chành "  Cái này chưa chắc, em đã làm khi bọn em khởi nghiệp cách đây 15 năm. Lúc đó con em gái em nó bảo ngữ như anh thì chỉ có chết đói. Em lúc bấy giờ cũng chỉ có hơn chục năm kinh nghiệm trong cái nghề kiếm cơm em đang làm, cạnh tranh về giá thì quá khó, vậy bọn em chọn công trình đầu tiên phải là ca khó đỡ cho nó dễ vào, khi các đơn vị từ  Singapor, Mã lai cho đến Thụy điển không nhằn được thì bọn em vào. Đương nhiên là chả ai tin bọn em cả. Mầy không tin thì tao làm cho mầy 1 phân xưởng đề mô cái cho mầy tin. Và sau đấy là hợp đồng đầu tay bác ạ.

Sau vụ ấy và cho đến bây giờ bọn em vẫn đi theo hướng ấy, và cũng chưa phải quảng cáo bao giờ, bởi bác cũng biết là quảng cáo cũng mấy ai tin đâu bác. 

Đúng như bác nói, làm phân khúc cao cấp dễ làm hơn nhiều, chả ma nào cạnh tranh, chả ma nào so đo về giá, như một người bạn của em nói, việc mình làm theo yêu cầu khách hàng với việc khách phải theo mình khác nhau có tẹo mà cũng khác xa phết bác ạ.

Bác làm cnc cả chục năm, kinh nghiệm va vấp vậy là quá đủ để làm máy phân khúc cao cấp rồi.

Con máy bác bán hơn 100 củ, trừ chi phí vật liêu, bỏ qua phần khấu hao máy cái ( máy cái bác có cả mớ trong xưởng, em biết òi ) thì phần lãi bác duy trì trả lương cho anh em được bao lâu ạ ? Cái controller bác bán ra được bao cái/tháng ? chờ đến bao giờ mới có được uy tín vượt trội hàng tàu ạ ? 

Còn nếu bác bảo phân khúc hàng cao cấp ở VN ít người cần thì em không đồng ý. Như cụ Tuankieu thuê mấy thằng Nhật thay mấy cặp ray đắt lòi kèn. Còn bọn em đi lắp máy, mấy cái máy đểu nặng tổng cộng có chưa đầy 40 tấn thiên hạ nhập về gần 200 tỷ đều như vắt chanh, bác thử tính xem họ bán ra bao nhiêu xiền/kg ?

Vậy thui ạ, em lại đi nghịch cái bộ phát xung của em đây, chúc bác làm ăn dễ thở hơn, bác nhá  :Smile:

----------

